# Who's going to ECST?



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

*Who's going to ECST?*​
*Are you going to ECST in 2016?*

Yes1354.17%No625.00%Undecided520.83%


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between two gatherings next year, ECST and Georgia. I'd love to hear who is going to either, or both.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd love to get to one of these things at some point, but I don't hold a regular schedule so can't commit. I certainly HOPE to see you there, if I can make it...


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

;( darn CA


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Heck yeah. Steph and I will be there with WAY cooler stuff for the giveaway table than last year!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Where are they at


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

peppermack said:


> Me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Georgia shoot is outside of Atlanta.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

JTslinger said:


> Georgia shoot is outside of Atlanta.


Where is ECST? Pennsylvania wasn't it? I can't remember.

Either way, my schedule is all funky so I doubt I'd be able to make it, but if I can clear the time I will definitely try.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

ECST here I come!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i believed in new years resolutions, a trip to the ecst would be it. so for now its on my bucket list.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Those who want to show up in Georgia, just let me know. Many of you are already on the email list.

I will refer to the Georgia Event as a one day practice round two weeks before we all end up at ECST. Three of the top five finishers at ECST last year came to Georgia to warm up their slingshot arms the week before. It was one all day friendly challenge. Nothing fancy, just shooting until your arm feels like it will fall off. We will occasionally stop for 5 seconds to stuff some food in our face before proceeding.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I HATE that I missed ECST last go 'round. I've already started planning/saving/lightly packing for 2016.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

TSM said:


> I HATE that I missed ECST last go 'round. I've already started planning/saving/lightly packing for 2016.


There is no "lightly packing" TSM. I plan to bring as much ammo as the shocks on my vehicle can handle!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll be flying in, not sure how much ammo I can bring.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE that I missed ECST last go 'round. I've already started planning/saving/lightly packing for 2016.
> ...


I'll have to buy some off you


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

bigdh2000 said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > I HATE that I missed ECST last go 'round. I've already started planning/saving/lightly packing for 2016.
> ...


I may have to buy some from you as well.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

When it's friends shooting, I only charge for metal over 3/8" diameter and lead.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll be there!!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Really wish I could, believe me! I work most weekends and would need to save up for gas and request off work for this event. If anyone lives in Missouri ,or close to me in the heartland, we could try to set something up on the 40 acres my boyfriend owns maybe. ECST is the Mecca of slingshot events and it sucks I'll definitely miss it. Have fun and shoot straight to all who are able to make the journey


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If my health holds up-ECST here I come!!!!!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I wouldn't miss it for the world! ECST is my favorite weekend of the year and something I look forward to all year long (Swamp Stomp is now a very very close second to that). Look forward to seeing everyone again this year


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Gonna fly in for the first time this year. Figure I will get ammo at the event. Crap my pants that the TSA leaves my slingshots alone. 
And get ready to open and close my car 500 times a day


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

If the boss gives me the go-ahead to go, I plan on going. I'll be flying in from Utah, hopefully I'll be able to pick up some ammo at the event.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

toolmantf99 said:


> I wouldn't miss it for the world! ECST is my favorite weekend of the year and something I look forward to all year long (Swamp Stomp is now a very very close second to that). Look forward to seeing everyone again this year


Gonna rub your belly for good luck.


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Forgive me but I couldn't find the info elsewhere. Is ECST 2016 in Alverton, PA? And if so where? I'm in philadelphia which isn't that bad a ride out to there and with a little luck might be able to make a trip of it


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

All of you guys who are flying in you can ship stuff to me and Eric and I can bring it when we come. Eric shipped a massive box is stuff to me to bring

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll plan to bring monstrous amounts of 3/8" ammo. Amazon prime means 500 rounds is $15 shipped.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That is a good price.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow. That is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Also, it looks like I'm probably already picking up Eric and Jeremy at the Pittsburgh airport, so if any of you fly in around the same time I would be happy to pic you up as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

peppermack said:


> Also, it looks like I'm probably already picking up Eric and Jeremy at the Pittsburgh airport, so if any of you fly in around the same time I would be happy to pic you up as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just might take you up on that if the timing works out. I'll gladly throw in on gas or food or something.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

peppermack said:


> Wow. That is good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1,000 rounds 3/8" is $26 shipped. Even better. I'll bring 4,000, should help fill the pot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have had such bad luck with the ECST. I have taken the time off from work the past 4 years. However due to medical issues with myself and my kids, some unexpected financial stuff ... I have only made it out to one. I need to make it to 2016. I NEED to.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd like to go.. hopefully the schedule allows. we'll show you yanks how Canadians lose gracefully.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> I'd like to go.. hopefully the schedule allows. we'll show you yanks how Canadians lose gracefully.


I already did that, and with bbs!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thats different, YOU had to go and be all flashy. You Still had some great groups though if i recall correctly?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> Thats different, YOU had to go and be all flashy. You Still had some great groups though if i recall correctly?


I did alright. I hate comps, I went for the targets, stayed for the brotherhood.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

and thats exactly why I wanna go.. really gonna have to pinch a few pennies together.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

It's totally worth whatever you have to do to get to the ECST. It is amazing. You'll make friends you'll have for the rest of your life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm looking forward to actually meeting some people I already consider great friends in person.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

peppermack said:


> It's totally worth whatever you have to do to get to the ECST. It is amazing. You'll make friends you'll have for the rest of your life.


Agree there. I went for just one night, since I had to drive down after work Friday and didn't make it till Sat morning. Next year I'm clearing out the whole week. Amazing camraderie and good times.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

peppermack, on 29 Dec 2015 - 8:46 PM, said:



peppermack said:


> It's totally worth whatever you have to do to get to the ECST. It is amazing. You'll make friends you'll have for the rest of your life.





Byudzai said:


> Agree there. I went for just one night, since I had to drive down after work Friday and didn't make it till Sat morning. Next year I'm clearing out the whole week. Amazing camraderie and good times.


I'll second or third? All of that! Me and my son went last year and arrived Friday evening. I'll be shooting for Thursday afternoon this year. I just wanted MORE year! It was just the best time.

So many great people. It was awesome to actually meet all those people who share your interest. And one of the best things was talking with people whose eyes don't glaze over when you talk about slingshots! AND shooting with other real live people!

I can't recommend it enough. And I'm hoping to add some other gatherings to my trip list this was so great.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

BROOKS said:


> So many great people. It was awesome to actually meet all those people who share your interest. And one of the best things was talking with people whose eyes don't glaze over when you talk about slingshots! AND shooting with other real live people!
> 
> I can't recommend it enough. And I'm hoping to add some other gatherings to my trip list this was so great.


That was the way I felt after I attended the 2015 MWST. And I'll be heading to West Lafayette again for 2016.

ECST looks fun as hell but, unfortunately, Alverton isn't happening for me yet(the usual life, wife/kids, time, money stuff). Even though I haven't been to the ECST I strongly encourage everyone to try to attend a get together/shoot out/competition of some sort. Most competitions I've attended(away from slingshots), everyone is only looking out for themselves. Not with slingshot shooters. Sure we all want to do good but they also want you to do good and even help you do that. That was my experience at least and what I've witnessed others experience too. Good luck to all who go. You'll think that you'd get a slingshot overload but trust me, you'll be fired up to shoot more when you get home.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

BROOKS's son was awesome too! Had a great time getting to shoot with him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Byudzai said:


> I'll plan to bring monstrous amounts of 3/8" ammo. Amazon prime means 500 rounds is $15 shipped.


 1000for 25 too. I love those deals.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Where are they at


Ghost, ECST is the ultimate! You gotta come. 3+ days (depending on when you can get there) of pure slingshot madness. Come on dude, your work can behave without you for a few days... Alverton, Pennsylvania... make it happen.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Where is ECST? Is anybody going from the NYC area?


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Alverton,PA.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Is there anybody in the NYC area thats going? Ive never been to a shoot, and id love to go, but i dont have a ride....


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> Is there anybody in the NYC area thats going? Ive never been to a shoot, and id love to go, but i dont have a ride....


 you and me both. If youre down to endure a greyhound bus 10 hours to greenburg and cab it from there maybe you can tag along. Thats what i wanna do.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

pult421 said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anybody in the NYC area thats going? Ive never been to a shoot, and id love to go, but i dont have a ride....
> ...


I would have to go on saturday night or Sunday mornIng, so that wouldnt work....


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

TheNewSlingshotGuy / pult421: I am heading to ECST on Thursday and could be an option to meet me in Lancaster, PA. Run SEPTA orAmtrack into Philly and then to Lancaster. Only thing not sure about is what time I will be leaving - flying in from vacation night before or that morning.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Vly62 said:


> TheNewSlingshotGuy / pult421: I am heading to ECST on Thursday and could be an option to meet me in Lancaster, PA. Run SEPTA orAmtrack into Philly and then to Lancaster. Only thing not sure about is what time I will be leaving - flying in from vacation night before or that morning.


 im gonna look it up. Vly you are the man for even giving the option. Should be easier than a greyhound. ????


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This will be the second year in a row that I won't be able to attend. Don't mean to bring out the violin in any way but the last few years have been very tough on the wife and me. Her illness has gotten worse as did mine. I have to stay close to home for her and me. I hope everyone that can will go because you will experience an awesome time with some great people. I know I will be there in spirit. Take many pictures and videos-most of all just have fun!!!!!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Flatband said:


> This will be the second year in a row that I won't be able to attend. Don't mean to bring out the violin in any way but the last few years have been very tough on the wife and me. Her illness has gotten worse as did mine. I have to stay close to home for her and me. I hope everyone that can will go because you will experience an awesome time with some great people. I know I will be there in spirit. Take many pictures and videos-most of all just have fun!!!!!


Gary, hope things are going to be on the uprise for you soon. I am looking forward to meeting the legendary Flatband one day!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are they at
> ...


I am trying to work it out I don't have problems getting off work I have 5 months of leave saved up it's all the it he stuff I do on the side but I am working on it.


----------

